# Lunch Break



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This past Sunday, I spent all day getting skunked and I've needed to wash the sour taste out of my mouth ever since. Well, lunch break was a perfect opportunity for that and the skunky funk was gone in less than a minute!

I got it on video:






Didn't measure it, but I'm pretty sure it was over 20" after much review. It was hooked in the corner of the mouth, so I let this one go.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey LOAH ..... Let's do lunch! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sageflyfish (Feb 22, 2008)

That is awesome I need to find me a lunch spot..
Cool video big fish..


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

oink. atta boy


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice brownie. That almost looks like Parley's creek??? :?  :O•-:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Jed said:


> Nice brownie. That almost looks like Parley's creek??? :?  :O•-:


This is a place that's within a couple of minutes from where I work, in Lindon. Barely legal this time of year.


----------



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing. Isn't that the canal running through town? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Jed said:
> 
> 
> > Nice brownie. That almost looks like Parley's creek??? :?  :O•-:
> ...


There's a lot of cement culverts like that on Parley's where it goes through Salt Lake County. Just looked kinda like that area to me.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

ChukarCountry said:


> Cool video. Thanks for sharing. Isn't that the canal running through town? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Spring fed creek, sculpted to flow around farm land and subdivisions.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like that!


----------

